# The End came too soon:(



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry. it is incredibly difficult to lose an animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You let him know he was loved as he moved on in his journey. RIP Duke, so sorry Stacie, you only did good by this horse, he called to you to be with him.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it hurts. :/


----------



## Seven Red Roses (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm very sorry. Take comfort that your family gave him a well-deserved period of kindness at the end of his life.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Very sorry, but he will be happy where he is now. You can take comfort in that. You let him know he was loved.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I am so very sorry for you loss. At least Duke got the love, compassion, and attention he deserved before his passing.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry. *tears in eyes*
Such a short time to be with him. 
At least he's not in pain anymore. .....


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so so so sorry for your loss.... 
It is good to know though that for the last 2 months of his life you gave him a much much happier and loving life than the one he was used to...
In a way I kind of know how you feel too... 6 years ago I got my soulmate horse... She had had an abusive life... We had her for 10 months, and on a weekend that I happened to choose to spend at a friend's house instead of with her, she died.... I blame myself for choosing my friend over her then... I wish I could have been there in her last few moments so I could tell her how much I love her, and so she wouldn't have died alone....


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Duke BarrelBeginner, but please take pride and comfort in the fact that that would have been the happiest two months of Duke's life, and he passed knowing that he had a family who loved and cared for him.

This brings tears to my eyes BB, not only did I lose my 15yo Black Lab yesterday, but just over two years ago I lost my heart horse in the same way as Duke.
She was fine the night before, but when I come out the next morning she was laying down fighting and failing to sit up, I too, ran to get a halter, and my dad. But she passed in our arms as we lifted her to a sitting position. It's still a very raw pain, but deep down I know it was her time to go. 

Hugs to you BB, i'm very sorry for your loss, you've had another angel added to look over you now, and i'm sure he will look over you from over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. Many (((Hugs))) and it's not your fault.


----------

